# Problem with "identifier removed" using NFS mounts on Linux server



## Styrsven (Jul 26, 2020)

I am fairly new to FreeBSD after several years of using Linux (mostly Gentoo, but also Void).
I run 12.1-STABLE as I want my ryzen temperatures to work, but plan to go back to RELEASE as soon as 12.2 is realeased.

I'm in the process of adapting what I want to do to this new environment.
I have an UnRAID server (based on Slackware) that I use mainly as a NAS with media files on a Samba share.
I run a transcoding script on my desktop (now FreeBSD) that lists the directories, find files that are not transcoded yet, reads and and transcodes, writes and renames files.
In FreeBSD i can only mount the samba share using SMB1, and the problem with SMB1 is that it looks like it doesn't support utf-8, but my media file names are full of utf-8 characters, so SMB1 doesn't work for me.

So I have configured the NFS server on UnRAID. UnRAID supports nfs3, not nfs4, so nfs3 is what I use.
This works almost perfectly except for one problem.

The problem is that when running my script it successfully treats my first file, but when treating the second file file I get an "Identifier removed" when I try to write and my script stops.

My auto_nfs config looks like

```
HTPC    -intr,nfsv3,actimeo=0,nametimeo=0,negnametimeo=0 Tower:/mnt/user/HTPC
```

The timeout options are my attempts at guessing relevant options to "fix" this issue, but it doesn't. It behaves identical without them.

I suspect that this might be a server side issue and should be asked at the UnRAID forums, but I think UnRAID users mostly uses Samba and the chance of getting a hint pointing me in the right direction might higher in the FreeBSD forums.


----------



## Styrsven (Aug 1, 2020)

Since I didn't find a direct solution I have implemented a workaround.
I created a Void linux system in virtualbox (tried vm-bhyve, but struggling one day without success I turned to something I am more familiar with).
From within Void I can mount samba and run my script without issues. It is not as fast as before but that is not so important.
I think a more long-term solution would be to switch from UnRAID to OMV, since UnRaid is a stripped down slackware system but OMV uses a full Debian system, and that simplifies ssh access on user shares.
That would make it easier to use sshfs instead of samba for my script which I think would work better.


----------



## Styrsven (Aug 9, 2020)

Just to finish this thread: I switched from UnRAID to OMV so I could use sshfs with a minimal effort, and now my modified script works just fine.


----------

